# St. Marks Grouper 12-07-08



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Made a trip to St. Marks for some Grouper fishing. It was very cold but a beautiful day. Early wind died to nothing by noon. We caught around 50 fish, mostly undersized. Kept two nice ones. It was nice going about 7 miles out and catching nice fish in 25 ft of water. Makes checking bait and pulling anchors alot easier. SHB

Heres Adam with a nice Gag.










Lester shows his stuff.


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

GREAT JOB GUYS FISHED OUT OF THERE FOR 5 YEARS WHILE I LIVED IN TALLAHASSEE AND THIS TIME OF YEAR IS GREAT YOU PROBALLY FISHED THE SAME AREA AS I DID NOTE THE BIGGER GAGS ARE AROUND THE CRAB TRAPS FEEDING ON THE CRAB, LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GO NEXT TIME, BRANDON 21 CAPE HORN.

:clap


----------

